# Wo bekomme ich den jugendfischereischein in Bonn??



## Little Pike (27. März 2011)

Hi Leute

Ich hab da die oben genannte Frage und noch welche.
Wie viel kostet der jugendfischereischein und was muss ich, wenn ich ihn mir hole alles dabeihaben??
Gibt es irgendwelche einschränkungen??

Danke schonmal


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich den jugendfischereischein in Bonn??*

hier in bayern muss man dazu in die Gemeinde gehn und dann bekommt man den für 15€ nach ca 3 Tagen.
Denke das wird in anderen Bundesländern ähnlich sein.


----------



## Fanne (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich den jugendfischereischein in Bonn??*

hallo 

ich habe google genutzt und innerhalb von 5 sekunden alle notwenigen infrmationen erhalten.

http://www.bonn.de/rat_verwaltung_b...e/buergerservice_a_z/00153/index.html?lang=de


das wichtigste , ist die telefonnummer


----------



## Anglero (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich den jugendfischereischein in Bonn??*

Wie alt bist Du?

Jugendfischereischein -> Gemeinde/Bürgeramt, 8 Euro, Lichtbild

Angeln -> Jugendfischereischein, Fischereierlaubnisschein des jeweiligen Gewässers und Begleitung/Beaufsichtigung durch Inhaber eines Fischereischeins (was man durchaus als "Einschränkung" bezeichnen kann)  


Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## Vinino1 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich den jugendfischereischein in Bonn??*

musst du ins Stadthaus gehen|wavey:


----------



## Monster_ (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich den jugendfischereischein in Bonn??*

Bei uns in der Gemeinde für 8 Euro und Lichtbild, aber das würde sich nicht lohnen finde ich, da man nur mit einer begleitperson angeln darf die volljährig und den angelschein besitzen muss.


----------



## Anglero (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich den jugendfischereischein in Bonn??*



Monster_ schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gemeinde für 8 Euro und Lichtbild, aber das würde sich nicht lohnen finde ich, da man nur mit einer begleitperson angeln darf die volljährig und den angelschein besitzen muss.


 
Die Begleitperson mit Fischereischein muss in NRW imho nicht volljährig sein. Ist doch eine schöne Vorstellung, dass auch mal Vierzehnjährige Sechzehnjährige beaufsichtigen dürfen. 

BTW, die Fragen des TE dürften seit vier Wochen beantwortet sein.

Bezirksregierung Köln:
_"Personen, die das zehnte, aber noch nicht das sechzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben, wird der Fischereischein nur als Jugendfischereischein ausgestellt, es sei denn, sie haben die Fischerprüfung abgelegt und das vierzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet. Der Jugendfischereischein berechtigt grundsätzlich nur zur Ausübung der Fischerei in Begleitung eines Inhabers eines Fischereischeins."_


----------



## Monster_ (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich den jugendfischereischein in Bonn??*

oh, da hab ich was verwechselt :q


----------

